# BBC reporters



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Where do all the BBC reporters hang out in Egypt.

people like Jon Lyne, Rupert Wingfield-Hayes, Yolande Knell, Youssef Taha etc

never see them in the BCA:confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

John Lyne was having coffee at the CSA a couple of months ago.. I havent been down there recently so don't know if he is still going.

The background drop that was showing on John Lynes BBC report last night was taken from the BBC office in Agouza.. mumkin..

I would guess they are very careful where they go in case they are picked up by the police


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

They must stay in hotels and eat etc - they can be locked up all day. Its not like being on the front line in Afghanistan


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ben Wedeman from CNN lives near CSA in Maadi, I'm sure the secret police know where all the major reporters are based.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> Ben Wedeman from CNN lives near CSA in Maadi, I'm sure the secret police know where all the major reporters are based.





lol they knew where we all are... 


Many many years it always took me by surprise when my passport was taken from me at a hotel and sent to the police... Greece being the biggest culprit,


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> lol they knew where we all are...
> 
> 
> Many many years it always took me by surprise when my passport was taken from me at a hotel and sent to the police... Greece being the biggest culprit,


Any apartment or house in Egypt which is rented to a foreigner is registered with the police with all details of person renting it....


----------

